# HELP!!!!I have a problem with my bait, Bear Baiting problem



## brittanybirdhunter (May 25, 2004)

I asked this question in another forum and thought I would ask here to see if any of you guys have this problem or ever ran into it. I have been baiting now for several weeks and the bait was hit every single day, now its been 3 days since a hit.







I dont know whats going on . I switched grease to Burger King grease now but other than that nothing is new. I try to switch up baits to keep their interest. I dont know if the big boar (trail cam pics) chased the other ones away or if there is another bait in the area now?? If the boar did chase the others away, why isnt he hitting it. Season starts in 11 days...Whats going on??? Thanks


----------



## fasteight (Jul 20, 2001)

i believe with bears bein territorial that he, or they, may just be in a different area and when u first started baitin they was in that area... i know a bear oftens travels alot of miles in one night in search of whatever it is they are lookin for.. this is wat i found out in wabigoon, ontario while on a 7 day guided.. might wanna just try a few more days and see what happens, u know they r in the area, just gotta be the right time.... good luck...


----------



## Death_From_Above (Jul 29, 2004)

Well it's been my experience that sometimes they quit coming for a week or so at this time of year. Not really sure why...but it seems like every year I have a scare....and then they return to their normal pattern.

It could also be that a dog hunter wandered into your area and ran bears off your bait. If this happened it could be a while until that bear returns to the area.

Find a bunch of road kill. Put it in a pail with about two inches of water on the bottom. Cover it up for a few days to let it cure. Then haul it out to your spot, remove the cover...and stand back. Before you leave the woods if there is a bear in the area he will be headed over for a looksy. Stinks..but works!

Be patient, the bear will return! I guarantee it!


----------



## brittanybirdhunter (May 25, 2004)

I sure he returns like you say DFA because according to the trail cams pics I had a dandy coming in 300-350...I started freaking out when nothing was hitting it. I am using chocolate covered cherries, greas and bread, and candy hearts...someone on another forum mentioned it could be the chocolate covered cherries that made hiom sick or something..What do you guys think??? I thought those would be awesome for bait, chocolate and cherries what more could he ask for but now I'm starting to wonder. I still have about 300 pounds of it I hope not. I couhgt a 55 gallon drum on them. What are you guys using? Sweets? I just bought some molasses today and will add some sugar to it this afternoon after work


----------



## AbbytheGSP (Jul 19, 2002)

.

It could also be that a dog hunter wandered into your area and ran bears off your bait. If this happened it could be a while until that bear returns to the area.

Typical logic of someone who knows nothing about hunting with hounds. Bears run off from baits will usually return the same night or next morning.. But its always the hounds fault......


----------



## brittanybirdhunter (May 25, 2004)

I'm on private land and surrounded by private land so that shouldnt be the case:tdo12:


----------



## Death_From_Above (Jul 29, 2004)

Abby don't take it so hard. I love dogs, and think you have every right to run bears. I just always heard that once a bear is run out of an area it takes a while for them to return. I won't deny you your method, if you don't deny me mine !  To each their own....


Chocolate covered cherries is all I use...well that and a little corn. I once had a bear eat over 100 lbs of cherries in one night....and he returned the next day. It did give him a case of the "PITS"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! From the cherries of course! :lol: 

What area are you hunting???? If he doesn't return PM me and we can talk....


----------



## brittanybirdhunter (May 25, 2004)

I'm glad to hear that about the cherries, I was starting to wonder. The guy said chocolate was good for 1 time and after that they wont hit it and here I had boughten at the time 560 pounds of chocolate covered cherries. They really havent hitten the cherries like I thought they would..I mean they should be fighting over them I would think. I am in the Carney area in the U.P!! Where are all you guys at?


----------



## Kevin Smith (Jul 16, 2003)

:lol: I know no malice was intended, but the statements about hounds running bears off baits scares them away just isn't the case on a good bait.
We run bears, the same bears, off our baits all the time. If that was the case we wouldn't waste the time and effort and expense to maintain the baits if they were only good for one run or on occasion. It saves us from burning our limited running time driving all morning looking for tracks all the time. We can depend on an active bait to start the dogs from early in the morning and start enjoying.
The berries have their cycles all summer and bears move with the food. We noticed the latest crop was on heavy and should be ripe this week in abundance. The sweets and chocolates and real junk are attractants but not suitable sustaining meal foods. The choc covered cherry mix is good for a scoop in a mix of better base stuff, as is caramel, choc icing, etc but a good base of corn, oats, breads, dogfood, donuts, etc is more likely to hold them for a good eating session consistently. You have to find what holds them. A lot of that crap won't. I have seen mountains of caramel and chocalate that get investigated but not consumed. Other items are left untouched that seemed like a sure thing.
They will move into cherry flats for days at a time, or into the blueberry patches, and the rasberries, etc at different times all year when they come on.
I don't advocate the rotting flesh myself, to me results are not worth the mess and stench.

Good luck!


----------



## Youper (Jul 8, 2001)

The bear I had coming in last year would rarely visit my bait if I didn't put it can of blueberry pie filling on top, kind of like a garnish or treat. Is your bait pile missing something you used to put on it?


----------



## umas911 (Sep 19, 2003)

brittanybirdhunter said:


> I dont know whats going on . I switched grease to Burger King grease now


Maybe this is the problem


----------



## brittanybirdhunter (May 25, 2004)

I'm not really do anything different than switching the grease. The Burger King grease I think would be more appealing, its thicker like bacon grease almost. I have come to the conclusion its either the berries and acorns or another bait nearby..As long as its the berries and acorns that will be fine, by next week when season opens hopefully it will be back to normal, if there is another bait I'm just outta luck I guess


----------



## PlainOutdoors (Nov 5, 2001)

Hey BBH, 
Funny you should mention your dilemma, cause we have the exact same thing happening with our bait. We've been baiting everyday, same time, same place, same results - bear visits every night. The bait hasn't been touched since Thursday night. So we're a little paranoid ourselves, probably because we're greenhorns and this is all new to us. Anyway, we're thinking about switching up our baits (cherry pie filling, dry cereal and canned tuna). Maybe from what we read we should be patient and wait it out. If you don't mind keeping us informed of your progress, we'll do the same. We are in the Carney area too.
Any hints or suggestions would be appreciated.
Thanks,
JP


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

Relax guys , the bears tend to slow down a bit right after a full moon. They'll be back to normal by mid-week or so.

Bob Brooks


----------



## brittanybirdhunter (May 25, 2004)

Plain outdoors,

Well I went out today and nothing again. So that 1 hit in the last 6 days. So where about in the Carney area are you?



Jack Bob I sure hope your right!!!


----------



## brittanybirdhunter (May 25, 2004)

Well I went out today and still nothing. This is really to be disappointing. I waited 5 years for this tag, everything was looking good and now all of a sudden nothing. I dont get it. The season starts Friday, all I can do now is hope and pray I guess:sad:


----------



## PlainOutdoors (Nov 5, 2001)

Hi BBH,
We're a little west of Brampton, pretty much right on the border between the Carney and Gwinn units. The bear returned Sat. and Sun. nights, took Mon. off and hit the bait again Tues. night. So, optimism has returned to our camp. We stayed with our program, only one week left. We'll keep you posted. Best of luck with your setup.
Thanks for the update,
JP


----------



## brittanybirdhunter (May 25, 2004)

I'm glad to hear it. I'm going out tomorrow morning before work to see what up. The day before the hunt so I'm hoping. I'll let you know tomorrow. Good luck and keep us posted on the hunt


----------



## brittanybirdhunter (May 25, 2004)

I'm going to go out tomorrow morning and get the old bait out of there and try some fresh stuff and see if that makes a difference. I'm going to go back to the original grease instead of Burger King also. It seems to have cooled off when I switched grease to Burger King. in another Forum a guy mentioned cleaning supplies that could be in the grease and that could be the problem. Its worth a shot. Thanks for all the help guys. I'll keep you posted


----------



## Brownbear (Feb 20, 2004)

I know a guy that hauls old grease from Burger King, Mc Donalds and other resteraunts down to a refinery in Detroit. He told us that Burger King uses a different grease than the other fast food places. I believe he said they use lard instead of cooking oil.


----------

